# Bad Clutch or bad cable?



## jsawyer1181 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi,

I just bought a 98 200sx and I have a issue that I was hoping to see if I can get some input on. Its the clutch. It has a lot of freeplay when you press on the clutch. I mean its almost on the floor before it engages, or get any resistance. The clutch releases almost right off the floor. The clutch cable is adjusted all the way out (towards the back of the car looking from the front of the car). I did try to adjust the cable but all that happened is it made the clutch go all the way to the floor. So heres my question, is the cable stretched out or is the clutch wore out? The clutch does not slip and isnt hard to shift. Idk if that makes any difference.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

If its not slipping (even under extremely heavy acceleration in 3/4/5 th gear) then chances are its only the cable that stretched and the clutch is not yet worn to replacement point

If its not slipping yet, I would replace the cable (cheapest option) - if the problem is still there with a properly adjusted cable, you know the clutch is on its way out and you need to keep an eye on it - somewhere in the future there will be a clutch job though


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like a stretched cable. You will normally lose the free play as the clutch wears.


----------



## Nismomatt4527 (Sep 15, 2009)

Cable.... these cars are notorious for the cables stretching. In my opinion buy a cable from nissan. The knock offs are not made up to the same quality or some even the correct length. A little more expensive but well worth it


----------



## jsawyer1181 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok well I had a minor slip under hard acceleration in 2nd gear. I think what Im gonna do is take everyones very appreciated advice is get a new cable and see what happens. If it still is going on Ill just replace the clutch. This car reminds me of my old 83 Nissan Pulsar I had a few years back and I did a clutch job on that and lets just say it wasnt too fun. Then again it also was the first time I had ever done one. So ill replace it from Nissan and let you guys know what happens.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

If you've got a minor slip in 2nd, then you'll likely have a crazy slip in 5th.
If you really want to check the clutch, although it's a bit destructive, set the e-brake, put 'er in 5th, throttle up a little bit, and let the clutch fly out. If the clutch is gone, the engine will keep running and you'll start smelling it. If the clutch is good, the engine will die.
Sounds like a bad idea, I know. But, a good clutch will be able to handle it. A clutch that's on the way out will too.

Also, I'll say that I thought the same thing after I bought my '98 200SX...something wrong with the clutch. Too easy to push. As stated in another thread around here somewhere, there's some sort of over-centering spring in there somewhere that kinda helps you hold the clutch in once you've got it past a certain point. So, if you're coming from something like say a pickup with a heavy clutch, the 200SX might really seem like an easy, almost too easy, clutch. If you can shift from 1st to reverse with the engine running and no grinding, then your clutch is releasing far enough.

Then again the cable could be stretched  My 200SX has 168K on it and it isn't stretched out too far yet and has plenty of adjustment left in it before I have to worry about it. Could be that my particular car has seen all highway miles (i.e. not a whole lot of shifting) and your car has seen all city miles (i.e. a whole lot of shifting).


----------



## jsawyer1181 (Mar 5, 2011)

Alright Ill check that out. Ya im sure its seen a lot of city due to where I live. It doesnt seem to like it when you drive hard and shift fast, as it doesnt like to shift into gear very well. It will still shift just not as smoothly. But I think that could have to do with either it having a bad clutch or a bad cable. Im going to have to get down to nissan and order the cable. The worst thing that will happen is Ill have a new clutch cable with a bad clutch. Either way its gonna have to get fixed. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Ya know, as far as that goes, how about the tranny fluid itself? Any idea if it's ever been changed and/or even checked?


----------



## jsawyer1181 (Mar 5, 2011)

jdgrotte said:


> Ya know, as far as that goes, how about the tranny fluid itself? Any idea if it's ever been changed and/or even checked?


I have no idea if its ever been changed or checked. Thats something that is on my list. It does need a clutch. I did test it by putting it in 5th with the parking brake on and it didnt stall right away, it held for a second then stalled. So it looks like its clutch time. Im gonna put it in the shop as I don't have time to do it myself or I would. So if im correct, they would replace the trans fluid at that time right? I'm also going to replace the CV joints while I'm at it so thats one less thing to worry about.

Thanks.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Tranny fluid - maybe, maybe not. Some will come out when they pull the halfshafts, not all of it though.
And are you going to replace just the CV joints or the whole halfshaft? It's a helluva lot easier to swap out the shafts, and replacing just the CV joints is so "80's" these days. Another thing to think about, if you replace the CV joints, the warranty is on you. If you replace the halfshafts and the CV joints crap out, it's on them.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They'll change the fluid when they do the clutch, as it will pour out when the axles are removed if they don't drain it first. Rather than replace just the joints, it's more practical to replace the while axle assy. New diff seals would also be in order, as well as checking the rear main seal and replacing, if necessary.


----------



## jsawyer1181 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ya I was referring to the entire halfshaft as theres really no point in replacing just the CV joint. I'm going to make sure they replace the trans fluid, the seals, and the rear main seal as they have to remove the flywheel anyways to resurface it. I just thought it made sense for them to replace the halfshafts while they are at it as they have to remove them anyways. Thanks a lot guys, ur great here.


----------



## jsawyer1181 (Mar 5, 2011)

Just to give everyone a update, it was both! It had a stretched out clutch cable and a defective clutch system. The clutch disc its self wasn't really what I would call defective, but everything else was. Someone replaced the clutch at some point and didn't resurface the flywheel so the "new" clutch disc more or less fuesed with the flywheel. So I had it all replaced and it works like it should. I also had them replace the transmission fluid. I have a issue with reverse but Ill start another thread for that one.

Thanks everyone for your input I appreciate it.


----------

